# Hunting > The Magazine >  A cautionary tale

## Pixie Z

Hey guys,

Thought I'd share my tale of a hunt gone wrong to highlight the need for care & preparedness on all hunts, whether they be long multi-day hunts or 'simple' day trips.

This Wednesday I'd had a particularly productive day at uni, so thought I'd treat myself to an afternoon wander to find some goats. Drove out to a spot not far out of town. Left my car about 3pm & wandered down the track into the block. It's a spot I know & have been to a number of times recently (half a dozen times in the past 8 weeks in fact), & the track is generally good & well maintained (in fact DOC have been in there in the past few weeks doing some track maintenance).

Had walked about half an hour down the track on the way to where I wanted to go when things went wrong. Along one spot which narrows a bit I put my left foot down & the ground just slid away under me. I assume the rain earlier in the week must have softened the ground. It happened super quick, no chance to react, but all of a sudden I was falling. Fell about 3m straight down into the creek below, landing on a sharp nasty pile of rocks on my lower back. Luckily I didn't smack my head. Anyway, I lay there twisted over the rocks for a minute or two trying to compose myself. Was awfully close to setting off the PLB, but could move a little, so decided to drag myself back up to the track. Instead of 30mins it took an agonising almost 2hrs to get back up to the car, but I got there. Phone took a knock during the fall so couldn't ring for help.

Knew I needed to get to the hospital, but didn't want to show up with a rifle in the vehicle, so managed to drive myself home, planning to get the rifle away & then go down to the hospital. But upon arriving at home & struggling for about 15mins I couldn't actually get myself out of the car. Neighbour rang an ambulance for me & locked up my rifle. When the ambo arrive I got loaded up with morphine. They decided to send for a couple of fire engines, as I'd hurt my back they were debating whether to chop me out of the car (they managed to get me out after about 30mins without having to cut it open).

Got me to hospital, loaded me with more drugs, cut me out of my wet clothes & I had x-rays. Ended up with what the doctors think are hairline fractures on the transverse process of a couple of my vertebra, & my back muscles have taken a severe beating, along with a few other scrapes & bruises. Luckily only hairline fractures, & they are stable, so I'll be fine with no need for surgery, but the healing process will take a while & I'm currently still in hospital unable to sit upright or walk due to pain levels, & will likely be in for several more days (although I'm hoping I won't have to spend my upcoming birthday stuck here eating hospital food).

Anyway, just thought I'd post this as a reminder that you don't need to be out there on a big epic adventure for things to go wrong, they can happen any time on any trip, even if you're prepared & careful (although being prepared & careful will obviously help minimise the risk). Even though I was only planning to be out for 2-3hrs I had a PLB with me, & while I didn't end up using it I'm glad I had it. In hindsight it was probably a pretty stupid move to drive myself back to town in that condition, & the ambulance crew also said I should probably have just set off my beacon.

So please guys, be careful out there! & prepare as best you can for what could happen. Take a PLB, even if you're just out for an afternoon shoot in an 'easy' location. Have an adequate first aid kit, wear appropriate clothing for the conditions etc. Just remember fun & responsibility aren't mutually exclusive.

Alex.

----------


## 223nut

Good story, glad there was a (semi) happy ending. Always pays to have enuff to spend the night out, doesnt take much at the end of the day. Also shows what you can do when you have do

----------


## 300CALMAN

FAAAA That's quite a tale Alex. We are glad you made it out alive. Hope your recovery is rapid...

----------


## GravelBen

Good reminder, easy to get a bit casual about gear when you're just popping out for a few hours walk.

----------


## kotuku

look after yourself mate ,thinkin of ya.too bloody close for comfort.

----------


## nevereadyfreddy

spend the night out, doesnt take much at the end of the day. 
Saw what you did there. 223nut

----------


## Blaser

Thanks for sharing, hope you get well soon.

----------


## Gibo

> Thanks for sharing, hope you get well soon.


+1

----------


## Dynastar27

far man hope you get better soon Dude 

 could have ended a hell of a lot worse then it did.

----------


## P38

Thanks for sharing @Pixie Z

Hope you have a speedy recovery

My PLB goes everywhere with me now.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## 199p

Good reminder mate
Sucks about the injury tho speedy recovery eh

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pixie Z

Cheers everyone. I'm recovering well. 4 nights in hospital so far, but think I'll be able to get out soon & finish recovering at home. Managed to walk today for the first time since Wednesday with my trusty zimmer frame.

Yeah @223nut having to stay overnight was the one thing I wasn't prepared for. If I'm doing longer day trips I do take enough gear in case I need to stay overnight, but as this was planned to be a super short 2-3hr trip I hadn't bothered this time. But the big thing I'm glad I had is the PLB, even though I didn't use it. It definitely provides some piece of mind for both me & my partner. Just wanted to post this to remind people that even super short 'casual' trips need to be prepared well. It is easy to get complacent on those short trips.

----------


## tiroatedson

Good on you for putting this story up pixie. hope recovery is going well

----------


## Rushy

Good on ya Alex.  A timely reminder to all.  It sounds like you are one tough nut having endured the pain and difficulty you must have been in and still not setting off the PLB.

----------


## Nick-D

> Good on ya Alex.  A timely reminder to all.  It sounds like you are one tough nut having endured the pain and difficulty you must have been in and still not setting off the PLB.


Had a slip on the hill recently as well, pinged my knee late in the day and was faced with the prospect of spending the night for the first time. Had a sit down and something to eat cleared my head and decided to get of the hill and back to camp. Leg was completely locked out but managed to get down by limping and buttscooting.

The walk out to the hut the next day was pretty fun, took me about 2 hours to get in there and about 5 to limp out.
Bit of a bummer as it happened on the first day of a 4 day heli trip, but all part of the game I guess.

Hope the recovery goes well, had a pretty bad spine injury as a kid coming of my skater, they aren't much fun.

----------


## jakewire

Hope your ok mate, timely reminder , could easily happen to anyone,

----------


## Timmay

Thanks  @Pixie Z, It was the nudge I needed, I like solo hunting, I bought a PLB after reading your post.

----------


## CooeeBay

> _Knew I needed to get to the hospital, but didn't want to show up with a rifle in the vehicle, so managed to drive myself home, planning to get the rifle away & then go down to the hospital. But upon arriving at home & struggling for about 15mins I couldn't actually get myself out of the car. Neighbour rang an ambulance for me & locked up my rifle._


Firstly, glad you are ok and still able to write this great story / reminder... S**t does happen in seconds. (been there - still recovering) -  I'm really interested to know if this was the only reason you didn't activate the PLB?  Having been promoting this gear for over 12 years, volunteer marine rescue for 10 years and been in three rescue centres in NZ, Au & UK. This first thing they all tell me is to activate the PLB when in grave or IMMINENT danger. You may not have hit you head, but a blood clot could have formed elsewhere and bugger!. The rescue centre would sooner know about the problem before weather changes and or your health. The number of owners / users in on the increase and the rescue centres are gearing up with new quicker responsive satellite networks in NZ, Au and globally.

Hiding the rifle has never been a point raised before with me. Please, no attack messages - I'm just tring to understand the reasoning.

Thanks for the story again.

----------


## Pixie Z

@CooeeBay sorry that might not have been the clearest. The rifle had nothing to do with me not setting off the PLB. By my comment "planning to get the rifle away & then go down to the hospital"- what I meant was after I'd made the decision to drive myself back I didn't want to go straight to the hospital, & leave my car in the hospital carpark with a rifle in the back. At that stage I made that decision I'd already dragged myself back to the car.

When I actually had the fall & was twisted over the rocks my thought process was A) Do I need to activate the PLB? or B) Am I in a state to get myself back to the car?
I was awfully close to setting off the PLB & actually had it in my hand. But at the time I wasn't thinking clearly- likely due to a mix of shock & adrenaline- so I thought that seeing as I could move a little then I was better off not activating the PLB. It wasn't until I was back in town & being put on a stretcher into the ambulance that it occurred to me that I could have had a severe spinal injury & hurt myself even further in my attempt to get myself back to the car. Or that if I'd passed out due to my injuries while trying to drive back to the hospital that I could've crashed & hurt myself further, or worse, hurt others.

Hope that answers your question. The rifle wasn't a factor in my decision not to set off the PLB, but rather that decision came later when I was driving to hospital. Again, in hindsight, I don't think attempting to get myself out of the bush or driving myself back were good ideas, & I should've done things differently & set off the PLB straight away. But in my state I wasn't thinking to clearly.

Cheers.

----------


## CooeeBay

> The rifle wasn't a factor in my decision not to set off the PLB, but rather that decision came later when I was driving to hospital. Again, in hindsight, I don't think attempting to get myself out of the bush or driving myself back were good ideas, & I should've done things differently & set off the PLB straight away. But in my state I wasn't thinking to clearly.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks very much for the clarification. You have highlighted some useful information for everyone including designers of PLBs. How do we activate them when you are possibly incapacitated. (A bit like a manual and automatic activated lifejacket - one needs a human action, the other uses water (non human)).   Thanks again and I'm glad you're back on track.

----------


## Moutere

The bloke taking the HUET course I attended the other day said the next generation PLBs will receive conformation back from the satellite confirming that it has picked up the users distress signal. I presume this will be an enhanced capability amongst others with the new satellite network.

It would be very gratifying to know your call for help has been heard when in need.

----------


## Gibo

> The bloke taking the HUET course I attended the other day said the next generation PLBs will receive conformation back from the satellite confirming that it has picked up the users distress signal. I presume this will be an enhanced capability amongst others with the new satellite network.
> 
> It would be very gratifying to know your call for help has been heard when in need.


Yeah flashing red light turns green when they receive it or something

----------


## 223nut

> The bloke taking the HUET course I attended the other day said the next generation PLBs will receive conformation back from the satellite confirming that it has picked up the users distress signal. I presume this will be an enhanced capability amongst others with the new satellite network.
> 
> It would be very gratifying to know your call for help has been heard when in need.


My spot has this funcion, I reloed on it and turned it off once it had sent the 'everythings ok' message. Turned out it wasnt sending and after 3days they sent a heli in to see if I was ok. Was fine chopping up a deer, made the most of the chopper though and shipped the venny ot

----------


## Moutere

> My spot has this funcion, I reloed on it and turned it off once it had sent the 'everythings ok' message. Turned out it wasnt sending and after 3days they sent a heli in to see if I was ok. Was fine chopping up a deer, made the most of the chopper though and shipped the venny ot


That would have been frustrating but at least a good out come and relief for those monitoring your trip.

I was referring to a PLB rather than personal trackers.
Trackers have their own set of idiosyncrasies.
I don't believe they operate on the 406 MHz system, in short I don't think they are necessarily considered a PLB. 
 @CooeeBay ?

----------


## Boaraxa

My mate set one off last year (dislocated knee) I thought they would be there within a hour but after a couple of hours I set off for the truck found some signal so dialled 111 & seemly the signal from the plb was on there system but no one had activated it took 4.5 hours before the chopper turned up after speaking to the pilot he said they wernt notified until 3pm which is when I dialled 111 so must have been a bit of a balls up in there system somewhere.

----------


## Moutere

Was the beacon GPS encoded?

----------


## 223nut

> That would have been frustrating but at least a good out come and relief for those monitoring your trip.
> 
> I was referring to a PLB rather than personal trackers.
> Trackers have their own set of idiosyncrasies.
> I don't believe they operate on the 406 MHz system, in short I don't think they are necessarily considered a PLB. 
>  @CooeeBay ?


Yeah, am going to get a proper plb... Think this tale is the motivating factor.

----------


## Rusky

I've watched a mate slide down the edge of a waterfall and go bouncing down it for a good 15 seconds. I just closed my eyes and hoped it wasn't going to go pear shape which it didn't with only a nasty graze down one side.  The following week I thought bugger that and got myself a PLB.  Keeps the wife and family happy and gives you some piece of mind that help is just the push of a button away.

----------


## Boaraxa

> Was the beacon GPS encoded?


you mean was it a gps plb ?...not sure what you mean by encoded ?

----------


## Moutere

Yes, GPS PLB. 
Where position is encoded into the distress message.
Response times are meant to be much quicker over a straight 406 beacon.

----------


## stretch

Don't all 406MHz PLBs have a GPS chip, from which your approximate location is encoded?

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## Moutere

> Don't all 406MHz PLBs have a GPS chip, from which your approximate location is encoded?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Not necessarily, I'm not sure if they have been phased out in favour of GPS now though.
We used to have a mixture of both on various jobs.

----------


## Boaraxa

Yes it was gps hardcoded the unit was only 2 years old & just to confirm the location they traced my cell phone as well. The problem I believe was someone was probably ment to manually push a button or pic up a phone upon receiving the alert from the plb ...from what I can gather this didn't happen until I rung 111 .

----------


## viper

Good tale, certainly could have been alot worse if your head smacked the rocks. Hope the recovery is going well .
I guess sometimes we all get complacent and learn lessons the hard way.

----------


## Pixie Z

@Timmay That's great. The reason I put this message up was to highlight the importance of preparedness, in particular how necessary it is to carry a PLB. So even if only one person who reads this was motivated enough by my story to buy a PLB then I can consider this thread a success. & to know that other people are at least thinking more seriously about their approach to short, casual day hunts means that I've achieved what I wanted. I hope you never have to use your PLB, but I'm glad to know that if you ever were to get into trouble in the future, that you'll now be able to call for assistance.

----------


## 223nut

Could have sworn it was this thread thst had the best price for plb but cant ssem to see it

----------


## GravelBen

> Could have sworn it was this thread thst had the best price for plb but cant ssem to see it


@CooeeyBay usually has the best deals, I have one of these: KTi Safety Alert SA2NZ 406MHz PLB Beacon - SkippersMate

----------


## 223nut

> @CooeeyBay usually has the best deals, I have one of these: KTi Safety Alert SA2NZ 406MHz PLB Beacon - SkippersMate


That link wont let me change address to nz for billing! Will call them in the mornimg

----------


## Scouser

Thanks for sharing Pixie, i always take my PLB even on short one-dayers, saw a Westpac heli rescue and the person involved had left his at home as he was 'only going for a day hike' 

another hiker used his to get help, ive carried mine ever since when i go out!!!!! into the wild that is.....

----------


## Beaker

> Thanks for sharing Pixie, i always take my PLB even on short one-dayers, saw a Westpac heli rescue and the person involved had left his at home as he was 'only going for a day hike' 
> 
> another hiker used his to get help, ive carried mine ever since when i go out!!!!! into the wild that is.....


Do they work in Auckland CBD?  :Have A Nice Day: 

On a serious note though, bloody good reminder - no use if left at home.
Hope your on the mend too Pixie.

----------


## hotbarrels

Just ordered mine!
Wont leave home without it from here on in.

Anyone found a good belt pouch to suit the KTi unit?

HNTMAD - ever thought of doing a leather belt pouch for the KTi unit, may be with a Mercerator knife slot at well??  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 223nut

Just ordered off skippers mate, had to go through the phone as internet checkout didnt seem to work, no problems once that was sorted

----------


## Pengy

I keep mine in the car when not on my belt. Plenty of black spots around the country where you cant get cell coverage, so it may come in handy. 
It may not be yourself that is in a spot. Plenty of opportunity to come across others in trouble on our remote roads

----------


## gadgetman

A good bad story Alex. Being a bit buggered even before I set out for a wander I decided to get a PLB a while back too. I could see myself doing exactly as you did and getting myself back through pure pig headed stubbornness. But the PLB is there for if that option fails.

----------


## CooeeBay

> That would have been frustrating but at least a good out come and relief for those monitoring your trip.
> 
> I was referring to a PLB rather than personal trackers.
> Trackers have their own set of idiosyncrasies.
> I don't believe they operate on the 406 MHz system, in short I don't think they are necessarily considered a PLB. 
>  @CooeeBay ?


 @Moutere They are not considered PLBs (Personal Locator Beacons) A PLB is designed and has to meet two AU/NZ standards at least. 1. Transmit continuously for a min of 24 hours once activated no matter what stage of the battery life and 2. have the ability to float unaided. That's why in AU/NZ the rescueME and ACR resqlink have a pouch attached to it. Not for good looks but to make sure it floats. Cut it off and to the bottom it goes.

They all operate on the *FREE* 406MHz COMPAS-SARSAT global satellite network - now in upgrade progress status. Satellite ground station in our region monitor their transmission whereas the tracker goes back to the USA. There are now agreements in place for Au/NZ rescue services to assist.

----------


## CooeeBay

> Just ordered mine!
> Wont leave home without it from here on in.
> 
> Anyone found a good belt pouch to suit the KTi unit?
> 
> HNTMAD - ever thought of doing a leather belt pouch for the KTi unit, may be with a Mercerator knife slot at well??


A couple of belt hip photos... Good question though about a more sturdy pouch.. Time I started to look around for one.

----------


## Taff

Had a guy laugh at me the other day , as I had my rucksack , which has a space blanket, chemical candles, first aid kit, head torch, water bladder,whistle etc, we were only going out for a couple of hours, 7 hours later I got back to the truck, all because the compass heading taken was wrong ( don,t ask) , tomorrow I will get a PLB.

----------


## 223nut

> Had a guy laugh at me the other day , as I had my rucksack , which has a space blanket, chemical candles, first aid kit, head torch, water bladder,whistle etc, we were only going out for a couple of hours, 7 hours later I got back to the truck, all because the compass heading taken was wrong ( don,t ask) , tomorrow I will get a PLB.


Have had ppl laugh at me with the amount of stuff I take, usual trip is 45Min in and the same out, take enuff to be out the night had a few amtes thankful I carried so much

----------


## Timmay

@223nut good man, plan for the worst hope for best.

----------


## tommygun

I smuggled a beer into the hospital for Alex on his last day there (Monday), luckily for him he ended up in a ward that happened to be occupied by a couple of other hunters, so he could have a yarn with like-minded people to pass the time, though I doubt he'll get to enjoy that beer for a while given all the meds he's on. I think the issue with the PLB's is the hunting/shooting/outdoor stores can't buy them in the bulk amounts that the like of the boating and technology places can, so they can't compete with their prices.

----------


## Pengy

I doubt it @tommygun.
Only an educated guess on my part, but I reckon H& F would have just as much buying power as any retail group in NZ.

----------


## tommygun

> I doubt it @tommygun.
> Only an educated guess on my part, but I reckon H& F would have just as much buying power as any retail group in NZ.


Fair point, I suppose having 32 stores to fill means they can buy a few more in, but the ones we've stocked at work, as with the GPS units, have had tiny margins.

----------


## tetawa

> Fair point, I suppose having 32 stores to fill means they can buy a few more in, but the ones we've stocked at work, as with the GPS units, have had tiny margins.


Too many clip the ticket.

----------


## CooeeBay

> I smuggled a beer into the hospital for Alex on his last day there (Monday), luckily for him he ended up in a ward that happened to be occupied by a couple of other hunters, so he could have a yarn with like-minded people to pass the time, though I doubt he'll get to enjoy that beer for a while given all the meds he's on. I think the issue with the PLB's is the hunting/shooting/outdoor stores can't buy them in the bulk amounts that the like of the boating and technology places can, so they can't compete with their prices.


Actually I would expect it is the other way around as most PLBs are used on land and not water in NZ. Boating would be more an EPIRB than PLB. Always happy to help out as prices are down to the $320 mark nowadays. @CooeeBay

----------


## tommygun

> Actually I would expect it is the other way around as most PLBs are used on land and not water in NZ. Boating would be more an EPIRB than PLB. Always happy to help out as prices are down to the $320 mark nowadays. @CooeeBay


I know, aren't EPIRB's also registered to a vessel?

----------


## Jacobite

> Had a guy laugh at me the other day , as I had my rucksack , which has a space blanket, chemical candles, first aid kit, head torch, water bladder,whistle etc, we were only going out for a couple of hours, 7 hours later I got back to the truck, all because the compass heading taken was wrong ( don,t ask) , tomorrow I will get a PLB.


People are always laughing till it's them in the shit. I'd prefer to be safe than sorry. I just look on it as fitness training the 3 day trips.

----------


## Beaker

If they laugh at that, maybe not the right people to be in the bush with.

----------


## CooeeBay

> I know, aren't EPIRB's also registered to a vessel?


EPIRBs by nature are linked to a vessel however in the registration database is the beacon owners name and address. The vessel is added as a link to it containing all the vessel specifications, color size etc. This info is then used for search & rescue and Coast Guard to know what to look for. You can however use the EPIRB for on land use i.e 4x4, Campervan, even commercial machinery. I've sold them to outback road gangs during road repairs. You just need to ensure you update the rego database. The last thing you want is the vessel still linked to it and you are in the 4x4 in the mountains. 

Main feature between EPIRB & PLB: EPIRB must operate continuously for a min of 48 hours (KTi is 72) - PLB is 24hrs: EPIRB floats upright unaided with antenna out of water, PLB floats but not upright unless handheld or lifejacket mounted in water: EPIRB much bigger and heavier than PLB.

----------


## Gibo

Dont some epirbs have inflatable life boats in the same package?

----------


## Rushy

> Dont some epirbs have inflatable life boats in the same package?


That is what the RB stands for in EPIRB Gibo.  Most think it is "rescue beacon" but you know it is "rubber boat".

----------


## 223nut

PLB arrived from @CooeeBay looks just like the photos... funny that. the armband case it came with looks ok but it wont fit in it with the hipbelt case on to give it a bit more protection, think it will live on the belt

----------


## gonetropo

you cant be too careful. many years back we went on a hare drive out on banks peninsula, driver turned out to be an idiot and rolled the ute. i got 3 vertebrae "shifted" and both thighs crushed. the only saving thing was the ground was wet and soft and the weight of the ute pressed me into the soil.
accidents happen (usually to me as i'm stuffed at the moment having an arm that decided it wanted to detach itself from my body) 
all the best for your recovery !

----------

